# 2007 Sentra idling / stalling issues - EGR??



## jimmer8727 (6 mo ago)

My '07 Sentra continues to stall out when I am just sitting still idling - it starts up just fine, but the second I put it in reverse it gets really "chuggy," and feels like it will die. It randomly stalls out at stop lights, and has even happened a couple times lately as I'm trying to turn at an intersection (scary). I just replaced spark plugs & that hasn't helped anything... I'm trying to read a bunch of different forums (there is no check engine light or codes). I'm seeing that I should try to replace crankshaft & camshaft sensors, so that will be easy. But I also keep reading about cleaning the EGR valve - the only problem is, I cannot locate any article or video that shows where this is on the 07 model....so this leads me to a dumb question - does the 07 2.0L even _have_ an EGR valve???


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no EGR on an MR20 Sentra, the engine uses Miller-cycling of the intake cam to preclude the need for one. The first thing you should check is the rubber boot connecting the Airbox to the Throttle Body. MR Sentras are infamous for developing cracks in the bottom of the boot that allow unmetered air past the MAF, and since the cracks usually develop on the bottom, they're hard to notice unless you specifically inspect for them. Since the crack will get wider or narrower as the engine "rocks" in the mounts when shifting or accelerating/decelerating, it can cause exactly the sorts of erratic behavior you describe. If you do find cracks, check your engine mounts as well as replacing the boot. There's a good chance one or more of them is shot.


----------



## jimmer8727 (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> There's no EGR on an MR20 Sentra, the engine uses Miller-cycling of the intake cam to preclude the need for one. The first thing you should check is the rubber boot connecting the Airbox to the Throttle Body. MR Sentras are infamous for developing cracks in the bottom of the boot that allow unmetered air past the MAF, and since the cracks usually develop on the bottom, they're hard to notice unless you specifically inspect for them. Since the crack will get wider or narrower as the engine "rocks" in the mounts when shifting or accelerating/decelerating, it can cause exactly the sorts of erratic behavior you describe. If you do find cracks, check your engine mounts as well as replacing the boot. There's a good chance one or more of them is shot.


Thanks so much for replying. I have no idea why multiple sites were suggesting to check / clean the EGR...clearly they weren't specific to 2007 models, even though that's what I was trying to make sure I searched for.

It was on my checklist to look at the air intake book, as I have seen that listed as a common problem elsewhere. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

jimmer8727 said:


> Thanks so much for replying. I have no idea why multiple sites were suggesting to check / clean the EGR...clearly they weren't specific to 2007 models, even though that's what I was trying to make sure I searched for.


You're most welcome. There are tons of older Sentras on the road, and the generations before yours pretty much all had EGR's right up to '06. So a little internet confusion is probably inevitable.


----------

